# Turn WiFi Nexus 7 into a mobile GSM tablet. Possible?



## undrscore (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. Shortly after receiving a Nexus 7 tablet that I had asked for, I realized how much I want to be able to have the internet on this tablet. Wifi only can become a drag real quickly.

I was wondering if there was a way to unlock full potential of tablet and use on wifi or if it simply can not be done because the hardware like an antenna just isn't installed on the actual device.

Wil someone who knows this please help advise. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I was wondering if there was a way to unlock full potential of tablet and use on wifi


Surprised to learn that there is a tablet without Wi-Fi. What is the exact model?


----------



## undrscore (Nov 25, 2008)

No it has WiFi already. I want to make it a mobile device. Able to go onto a network. Is there a way to unlock parts that are locked down by default. Or is it not possible because the hardware isn't there?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There are versions of the Nexus 7 that are wifi only,it's not the features are not locked out, they are not present to lower costs.

If you want to use it on cellular networks you will need to either get the proper version of buy an external mobile device that you can connect too via wifi; such as a cell phone or a dedicate mobile hotspot.


----------



## undrscore (Nov 25, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> There are versions of the Nexus 7 that are wifi only,it's not the features are not locked out, they are not present to lower costs.
> 
> If you want to use it on cellular networks you will need to either get the proper version of buy an external mobile device that you can connect too via wifi; such as a cell phone or a dedicate mobile hotspot.


@Triple6 That was exactly what I wanted to know. Thank you very much guys!


----------



## undrscore (Nov 25, 2008)

Another question, can I put into the tablet the missing component?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No.


----------

